# HELP!!! Bubble Tip Anemone Ripped!!!!



## heathercincali (Aug 6, 2008)

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! This afternoon my husband was moving a rock and didn't realize that our anemone was attached to two rocks. It ripped. Think of Pack-man, and thats what happened to our "billy." What should we do?!?!? What are the chances? He is not all green now and some of the tips still have color in them (farthest from the rip). He is considerably scrunched in of course as this probably hurt him quite a bit. 

My hubby feels horrible, my anemone feels horrible!!! I can help my hubby, but I need help with our anemone. 

Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

The anemone will probably heal fine. Where exactly did it rip? Right through the mouth?
Just like corals can be fragged (cut into different pieces in order to generate more coral), anemones can as well, usually by cutting them directly down the middle and through the mouth. It may split where the cut is and you'll get two anemones, or it will probably heal on its own.


----------

